
The MUD Connector - mindcrime
http://www.mudconnect.com/
======
kageneko
Oh man. A couple of times each year, I think about starting up a mud again.
Back in the Day, I ran a Wheel of Time MUD called the Weave, and sometimes I
think about porting it to Java or something. My C code base has some creative
memory leaks in it, but running a MUD taught me a lot about coding and
development and even some interpersonal stuff. (and almost kicked out of
school...) I'm not sure what the equivalent entry point into
networking/games/writing would be today. Engines like Unity certainly take a
lot of the work out of it, but when you downloaded ROM or DikuMUD, you got a
full game that you could just tweak as needed to learn things.

~~~
Freeboots
I used to play WoTmud, which is still going but at like 5% of the old
userbase.

Were you aware of that one at the time?

~~~
kageneko
Probably :) I played on quite a few muds back then. Lost Realms and Moment in
Tyme were the biggest and then I played on some WoD MUSHes. I recall WoTmud. I
sometimes go back to my old haunts and see what's up.

------
nugget
Does anyone think there might be a resurgent market for high quality, old
school text based MUDs in the future?

~~~
DanBC
What were the problems with traditional MUDs? Would they need protections
against modern griefing and trolling and spam?

~~~
nugget
I think there was a general perception that text based MUDs would die when
graphical MMROPGs became mainstream because graphics were just ''better'' in
every way. Personally I prefer text in many ways to graphics. It's like
reading a book versus watching a movie. Although the most popular text based
MUD only ever had a few thousand concurrent players, whereas (from what I
remember) World of Warcraft peaked with close to a million.

~~~
Alphasite_
14 million I believe.

------
libraryatnight
In the 90's this site got me into God Wars. Those were good times. Staying up
til 2am chatting, battling, exploring.

------
erikb
Neither the website nor the title nor the nonexisting comment explains what
this is about. I know what a MUD is but what do I need a MUD connector for?
Why do you think this website is special to tech and start-up people?

~~~
mintplant
I'm not sure exactly why it's been posted here (perhaps to kickstart a
discussion about MUDs in general?), but The MUD Connector is a directory of
MUDs/MOOs/MUSHes/etc. in operation, with descriptions, player reviews,
activity stats, and so forth.

~~~
erikb
Thanks.

------
jareds
I don't play much anymore but I used to spend a lot of time on MUDs. As a
totally blond individual they were a good way to play online games with other
people.

------
wakeless
Gee I spent far too much time on Astaria in the late 90s. I'm sure there's a
few people around here that are in the same boat.

------
look_sharp
I miss this, post-90s kid but really enjoyed the MUDs I played, its great to
have a game you don't need amazing graphics for

------
Vitaly
Endless hours spent on Genesis, miss it sometimes ;)

------
blooberr
spent way too much time on medievia

